
GitLab 8.6 Released with Deploy to Kubernetes and Subscribe to Labels - jobvandervoort
https://about.gitlab.com/2016/03/22/gitlab-8-6-released/
======
jobvandervoort
As always, we're very excited about this release.

We've added several features that are especially interesting for maintainers
of large open source projects, such as confidential issues and the ability to
subscribe to labels.

We'd love to hear your thoughts and questions.

~~~
mfburnett
And if anyone has any questions about using Spread with Gitlab CI to deploy to
Kubernetes, let us know! (Redspread cofounder here.)

------
jallriddle
Slightly off topic, but is there an easy way to deploy from Github to
Kubernetes? It would be nice if a pull request is accepted (say adding a new
service.yml file) a webhook could kick off and deploy.

~~~
sytse
You can mirror your project to GitLab.com with
[http://doc.gitlab.com/ee/workflow/repository_mirroring.html](http://doc.gitlab.com/ee/workflow/repository_mirroring.html)
and use what we released today or setup Redspread
[https://github.com/redspread/spread](https://github.com/redspread/spread)
yourself with something like CircleCI/Codeship/Travis.

